# Vista msg funktioniert nicht



## SanceZZ_86 (24. Oktober 2007)

ich suche nach einer sinnvollen ablöse für net send unter vista...
ich habe bereits diverse foren durchgesucht, und es soll da wohl einen commad geben mit dem name "msg".
doch leider funktioniert der bei mir nicht. muss ich da was beachten?

ps: mein os ist vista home premium

lg


----------

